# Small tank help



## mcgvil (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi there i've been thinking of getting a small tank, ideally 15l but will go bigger if advised. I'm wanting to keep a few shrimp and some plants. Can i mix breeds of shrimp? I'd like to have yellow shrimp and red cherry shrimp. What kind of plants would they like? Also any useful info is greatly recieved


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

mcgvil said:


> Hi there i've been thinking of getting a small tank, ideally 15l but will go bigger if advised. I'm wanting to keep a few shrimp and some plants. Can i mix breeds of shrimp? I'd like to have yellow shrimp and red cherry shrimp. What kind of plants would they like? Also any useful info is greatly recieved


moss goes really well in small tanks! christmas moss grows quite well and ia really pretty!

i have kepy blue shrimp, cherry shrimp, crystal shrimp and black crystal shrimp together fine!

15l is fine for shrimp but bigger tanks are easier to maintain!


----------

